# Disabled Vet in Nogales Sonora Seeks Health Care Attendant



## justBear (4 mo ago)

This is my first post on this site and I am desperate. I am a morbidly obese, disabled veteran with diabetes and I live in the foothills of Nogales, Sonora, Mexico. I have been having a local woman providing At-Home Health Care at my home two or three times a week. Services such as: shower, compression stockings, lotions, assisting with sorting bills, cooking, laundry and light housekeeping. This used to be provided for my by the Veteran's Administration Health Care System, but they obviously do not provide services in Mexico and I have been paying out of pocket on a very limited SSA retirement benefit.

Anyway, I lost my local care worker to someone else, and I have no idea how to go about advertising or looking to find someone locally who could provide services. I need someone urgently and I cannot survive without this assistance. No training, experience or certifications are needed, as I can and will train what is needed if they speak some English and if they speak only Spanish, I can use a translator.

I seek three things:

1. Can anyone share some strategies, methods or resources that I can use here in Mexico to find someone like this? For example, in the USA we have Craigslist. Is there any resources like that in this community (I can translate to Spanish and post in both languages).

2. Personal Referrals: These are usually the best and most reliable if I can get them, so if you are in the Nogales area, please call me at 623-252-2327 or email me to: [email protected] and I would be much obliged.

3. Please share your opinions of what would be an appropriate rate in pesos to offer for these services on the local economy. I had been paying 200 pesos per hour.

Thank you,

Bear


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

justBear said:


> This is my first post on this site and I am desperate. I am a morbidly obese, disabled veteran with diabetes and I live in the foothills of Nogales, Sonora, Mexico. I have been having a local woman providing At-Home Health Care at my home two or three times a week. Services such as: shower, compression stockings, lotions, assisting with sorting bills, cooking, laundry and light housekeeping. This used to be provided for my by the Veteran's Administration Health Care System, but they obviously do not provide services in Mexico and I have been paying out of pocket on a very limited SSA retirement benefit.
> 
> Anyway, I lost my local care worker to someone else, and I have no idea how to go about advertising or looking to find someone locally who could provide services. I need someone urgently and I cannot survive without this assistance. No training, experience or certifications are needed, as I can and will train what is needed if they speak some English and if they speak only Spanish, I can use a translator.
> 
> ...


I assume this is a custom everywhere in Mexico but at least here, in Guadalajara, positions like this are often found posted on telephone or power poles or near a neighborhood abarrote. As you mention, you are better off with a recommendation, but failing that, you might get some candidates with a local posted ad. Using that technique, I found several candidates for intercambios when I first moved here. A couple are still close friends a decade or more later. A couple didn't work out at all. 

Another suggestion: Talk to a local office of DIF (Desarollo Integral de la Familia). They might have some suggestions.


----------

